
Funding for ALS patient Aaron Winborn’s cryopreservation meets goal - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/funding-for-als-patient-aaron-winborns-cryopreservation-meets-goal?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=9e6eea4d0d-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-9e6eea4d0d-281895037
======
ca98am79
see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893505)

